# Happy Birthday Bloodrock!!



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

If you want to keep a secret, best hide your brother's keyboard!!











@bloodrock44


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy birthday my friend!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't know azoics had birthdays. 

Oh, it's for Bloodrock.....  Well he does have a fan base............... hell I sat on a fan once too.  


*
Happy Birthday!*


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2014)

Have  a great day Bloodrock!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> If you want to keep a secret, best hide your brother's keyboard!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't trust anyone anymore! Thanks everyone!


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

*Tada!!!!*



​


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday 

Say hi to the Flintstone's next time you're in Bloodrock.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 19, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Say hi to the Flintstone's next time you're in Bloodrock.



Bedrock, ya goob.


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> *Tada!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​






ohhhhhhhhhh is that marzipan on top? that creamy light paste? YUM!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy birthday, BR!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bloodrock-Have a great one!!


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

The girls are due to arrive later this evening.....they were a bargain 






Great cake!


----------



## Ropey (Feb 19, 2014)

Enjoy the day and all that it brings.  May it bring a thousand good things.


----------



## Connery (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bloodrock!!!!  To go with the dancing girls!!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 19, 2014)

Wishing you all the best on this special day meant just for you!


----------



## R.D. (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 19, 2014)

skye said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > *Tada!!!!*
> ...



Nope that is a German Chocolate Cake, no marzipan.  It's mine, ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Bloodrock44......who still rocks....yeah, man...!







I baked you this, too:






And, I'm having her come and dance for you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=chzkuUyHHX8]Kawakib - Temple Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Bloodrock44!!!

Wishing you another good 50+ birthdays!!



(The rest in PM)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Bloodrock44!


----------



## April (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bloodrock! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## R.D. (Feb 19, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Best cake EVER!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dude!


----------

